
The Death of Surplus - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2015/12/07/the-death-of-surplus/
======
marssaxman
This article reads like a note from a parallel universe. I've been tinkering
with electronics since the '80s but have never before heard of any such thing
as an "electronics surplus store". On the other hand, I was utterly
unsurprised to learn that these originated with military surplus, since
"military surplus store" is an ubiquitous business category in my experience,
a convenient place to buy camping gear, work clothes, parachutes, ammo boxes,
etc. It is amusingly weird to imagine a world where giant warehouses full of
electronic parts are normal, but shops full of cheap durable army gear are
unknown.

